# Connecticut?



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Anyone on this forum from Connecticut? I was wondering who to go to for a dynotune. I've heard of a couple places, but i am looking for some opinions.
THANKS


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Connecticut? From what I've been seeing on The Weather Channel you shouldn't be worried about driving your beast for another month and a half, lol. I'm originally from northeast Illinois, just off of Lake Michigan, I don't miss the winters at all, just the people. Down here, you drive your goats year round!...If it gets in the 40's down here they freak out cuz they don't have any salt trucks or plows, lol, the candy asses.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

i know it killing me i want to drive sooo bad, but there is sooo much salt still on the road and the threat for more snow on fri and sat!! its F***ing 70 right now!! how crazy is that. Still i just wanna know a good place to go, so i can slap my headers on and drive!!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm from CT, but I haven't even bought one yet! Still driving the Z28.

Its been nice this winter, only like 2 storms


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't make a recommendation -- but I used to live in Avon. Went to New Britian every 4th of July for the fireworks. Absolutely insane. The city put on a great show -- as did everybody in the houses and streets nearby. Ah, the memories.


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

I am from Connecticut. I have HP tuners and could tune the car for 180.00. $50.00 go towards the new license for the hp tuners for your car. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

GOAT06 said:


> Anyone on this forum from Connecticut? I was wondering who to go to for a dynotune. I've heard of a couple places, but i am looking for some opinions.
> THANKS


You have a PM


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

well i believe the place is called east side performnce, they have a dyno cell and its in providence, then theres some places on the south shore in new bedford MA and another place near by. Im from MA myself. Go to SLPONLINE.COM they have a list of installers, and the ones that have dyno cells. i believe theres a few in ct, ma, and ri, all about 1-2 hour drive depending on your location


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

GOAT06, I grew up in New Britain, many years ago. I did a lot of racing on the Berlin Turnpike back in the late 60's and early 70's. Anybody still racing there? You weren't around then, were you? Anyway, now I'm living in Norwalk. I recently got my 05 Goat dyno tuned at East Side Performance in Wallingford. Ken, Sean and Alfred are great to work with and do top notch work. My goat is an A4 with K&N CAI, SLP underdrive pully, JBA shorty headers, JBA mid-pipes with high-flow cats, a 3000-rpm converter and an Ed Curtis "smog legal" cam (224/230, 0.590/.0.580, 114 LSA). On a cold day last month the car put down 402 rwhp uncorrected. Not bad for a car that will pass an emisions sniff test. There is another excellent dyno tune shop a little farther from you. Check out Mongillo Motors in New Haven. Hope this helps. Bob


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

Those arent bad #'s for those mods Chemist. A set of heads would really that cam do its job, or even get the stockers ported/polished, and with out comprising your emissions.


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea, I'm thinking about some L92 heads. The intake ports flow ~330 cfm at 0.600" lift! Damn! I read one test where stock L92 heads and the L76 intake manifold were replaced on a stock or slightly modded LS2 and they picked up 44 rwhp. And those heads are only $399.00 each completely assembled. But I have to wait awhile because I just spent $400 on the dyno tune and I just ordered the JBA cat-back system from Tbyrne. My wife says that patience is a virtue. I say NOT!


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Chemist, oh and by the way in Farmington CT, we got 7.5 inches of snow at 5:00pm, only half way done with storm, this SUCKS!!!!! and i am plowing it!


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got in from shovelling the frozen snow. After about three hours my wife and I only got about half the driveway done because we basically had to chop the stuff before we could shovel it. We got about 8-9 inches total. The Goat is sitting in the garage all nice and shiny just dying to get out, but that's not going to happen until all this sh-- has melted. I always say, snow is a four-letter word! Come on SPRING!


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya those heads and intake from GMPP are awsome, as soon as i get the $ saved up in a couple of months and i get back from iraq, those are a must. add a healthy cam to the mix, say like 232/234 @ .600", i should be making some good numbers after that, added to the AEM CAI, SLP LM, and a diablo tune i have now


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

If you get the heads and intake, post your results. I can see 450rwhp with that cam and a good exhaust. arty:


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

im hoping so, ive posted a best time of 13.3 @ 104.7mph with an A4 and im getting beaten in the top end by all these evo's and sti's, but only by a couple of car lengths (3-5) and they have well over $10K in aftermarket in these rice burners. Ive order the full list of BMR goodies so far, drag bags, cv shafts, drive shaft, etc and some stuff from slp to help the driveline and suspension. the next thing is to add the power. ive gotta a few kills on the highway and some on the drag strip, stangs, hondas. but its the awd evos and stis im after:cool


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*Tuners*

I am also from Connecticut,,, If you want a good shop, try Eastside Performance in Wallingford CT,, they are a full Dyno facility,,and use state of the art equipment,, they specialize in the LS1 and LS2 motors


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

ive heard good things about those guys, thats probably the guys ill go to for my head and cam install so i can get em dialed in right. thanks dizzy


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

yeah thanks dizzy


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Is there anyone else on this forum from CT, or near by. I want to be able to meet up with some fellow GTO owners this year!!


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

well im from ma and ill be home this summer, love to get some guys together and go on a cruise


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah that would be great Hank, keep me updated. I only know of 3 gto's around here and i see maybe 1 of them once a month if i am lucky, and i can't find anyone on any other forum, i get jealous of the guys in the south cause there are soo many more gto clubs, and meets


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

well hey man, as soon as i get back stateside after this deployment, which should be prime time in the summer, july time frame, im down to do some cruisin. I hope i make it back for the summer nats in worcester on the 4th of july weekend


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*More HP*

I had Eastside performance in Wallingford do a few things to my 05. added a AEM cold air intake plus a Magnaflow cat back with a full LS2 dyno tune, they did a great job and I got my car back the same day, I have talked to Sean at the shop about other mods but I am going to hold off for a while, I am going through a MID LIFE crisis and need to keep my spending down, I have a 05 Goat, 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara, 2006 Harley VROD Night Rod and last Friday I took delivery of a 2007 CBR1000RR Repsol Honda from Willows motorsports in Cheshire ,, all while being retired


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Damn dizzy!! Wish i had a mid life crisis like that!! I love the new wranglers by the way. My everyday car is a 99 Jeep Cherokee, with 143,500 miles, and still get 22-23mpg on the high way. Needs some suspension work to her, basically all new bushings.


----------



## Three3Fitty (Mar 15, 2007)

I live in CT, i'm in the Meriden area.


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

In Connecticut there is only one place to take your GTO and that's Edward Gomez @ Mongillo Motors you can e-mail him at [email protected] or visit the website at http://www.mongillomotors.com/.

I have my tunes done there and he the best for GTO's LSx


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Ed Gomez is really the best IMHO. Talk to him at the least. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

*goat*



Three3Fitty said:


> I live in CT, i'm in the Meriden area.


I am also in Meriden, living with my girlfriend near the airport


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

*tuners*

there are 2 good places for mods and tunes,, Eastside performance in Wallingford and Mongillos [ not sure of the spelling ] in New Haven.. Mongillo's is the home of one of the fastest 04 GTO's around,, they built an LS1 that runs low 10's, and it is a street legal daily driver


----------



## Three3Fitty (Mar 15, 2007)

I hear great things about Eastside.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*connecticut*

Eastside in Wallingford did a few items to my 05,,, they are great to do business with and will not lie to you about anything


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

hey guys, my dyno and tune are gonna happen tomorrow at mongillo with Ed Gomez. i got my magnaflow from them for $599, and installed the headers and exhaust last weekend with the help of a buddy of mine. Can't wait to see the numbers she puts out. Also, this morning i was driving through middletown on RT9 in my company truck, and i silver 05 came along side of me, gave him the thumbs up and he did the same. Just wondering if that guy is on the forum.


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Hello all,
I just picked up my silver gto last week. I love this car. I sold my red 1999 vr4 last year and had the need for speed again and was kinda sick of the import scene. Do we ever have meets or anything like that? Here is a pic of my old car and my new one. Glad to meet yall.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

hey Andy we will have to stay intouch. i have most sundays off and we should go out for a few rides!!


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Absolutly. I am always down to grab lunch and go for a cruise. You let me know whats good for you and im in.


----------



## Chips GTO (Mar 17, 2008)

*Check out for tunes*

Check out Mongillo Motorsports for a tune in New Haven off i95. Talk with Ed Gomez or Bill. Great guys. They haven't done my car yet but they have done several in the area and the owners of the cars are very pleased. Plus they treat your car better than you do!


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Hey chip, you in chesire? myself and another member on here are getting together in april. And yes Ed Gomez is great, they are always busy down there!!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GOAT06 said:


> Anyone on this forum from Connecticut? I was wondering who to go to for a dynotune. I've heard of a couple places, but i am looking for some opinions.
> THANKS


For a DYNO TUNE the best place to go is in New Haven. check out 
Mongillo Motors New Haven Ct. Performance & Repairs


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GOAT06 said:


> hey guys, my dyno and tune are gonna happen tomorrow at mongillo with Ed Gomez. i got my magnaflow from them for $599, and installed the headers and exhaust last weekend with the help of a buddy of mine. Can't wait to see the numbers she puts out. Also, this morning i was driving through middletown on RT9 in my company truck, and i silver 05 came along side of me, gave him the thumbs up and he did the same. Just wondering if that guy is on the forum.


How did you make out with Mongillos. They are the best of the best. They did a lot of work for me. My car is even on their web site. Check it out in my signature below. look for owner JOHN DE-----


----------



## PSM (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm from CT and get my dynos done at Eastside Performance in Wallingford. I typically get my work done there and got dynoed either there or at Bristol Dyno, but Bristol just shut down, so now it's mostly Eastside. I like their place because they are great guys and they have a Dynojet, which tends to be the standard used (SAE). I believe Mongillo is a Mustang dyno, which typically reads quite a bit lower than a dynojet depending on how it's configured.


----------



## Nick! (May 12, 2008)

CT checking in here


----------

